# gtechniq swansea



## jd26 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey all. Just a quick one.. my latest runabout ie an 8th gen civic..which is suffering from the common grey plastic arch and trim bits..

Are there any gtechniq specialists in swansea... not looking for a full valet just price on treating the trim..want to have it applied properly anf concerned if I do it meself itll last a week haha 

Regards


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have C4 and would be happy to do it for you..


----------



## jd26 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey James! 

Shame you guys are all the way up in Newport as id certainly pop round! You sorted some bits on my old type R not sure if ya remember  

How much would you charge to prep and treat just the trim bud?


----------

